# Air Plants & Geckos



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

I was thinking of getting some air plants for my geckos but daft it this sounds not sure what to do with them or more importantly what ones will be safe to get.

Can anyone help me please

Cheers


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

gex said:


> Hi
> 
> I was thinking of getting some air plants for my geckos but daft it this sounds not sure what to do with them or more importantly what ones will be safe to get.
> 
> ...




i should think there ok !


----------



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

All of them or are there certain ones i should get/avoid?


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

gex said:


> All of them or are there certain ones i should get/avoid?





not sure as the live air plants dont say if the toxic or not so dunno


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Are the air plants the ones that look dead and then when you give them water they green up again?
If so not sure if you can or cant use them but id think they would take up to much moisture in the viv and the humidity levels would drop


----------



## JWild (Jul 24, 2007)

I think most air plants are fine. Obvious things like spikey air plants cant be safe. I keep some like round whispy little airplants in one of my gecko vivs and its perfect. Adds to the arid desert look and takes no care.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they great IMO. tie them to some nice nooks with a tiny amout of soil/leaves and give them decent light. they do fine...mist them now and then. just bromiliads.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Faith, you're thinking of the selaginella (sp) but even thats find in vivs. Airplants are brilliant, just make sure you afix them with aquarium safe silicone not the stuff they give you with them because you never know what toxins it has in it as its not designed to be with animals. Airplants themselves are fine, i have them in all my vivs.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Faith, you're thinking of the selaginella (sp) but even thats find in vivs. Airplants are brilliant, just make sure you afix them with aquarium safe silicone not the stuff they give you with them because you never know what toxins it has in it as its not designed to be with animals. Airplants themselves are fine, i have them in all my vivs.


Ohhh thats it we had some on the window sil lol 
might have to look at those air plants for our vivs 

Thanks


----------

